

Linux kernel 2.6.39 released - al3xbio
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Linux-kernel-2-6-39-released-1245668.html

======
gsivil
is there something special about it? Something that can have an impact on the
average user?

~~~
wladimir
The new graphics driver and chipset support seems pretty important for the
average user (given that they have the the respective hardware). Apart from
that, optimizations such as lock removals might make some things a little bit
faster.

Edit: and the power saving for hda_intel audio probably will affect a lot of
people as well.

